# Cool SJ's



## The Great One

I think that the SJ's get a lot of hate from me and the other members included. Post some cool SJ's on here. Come on, not all SJ's are bad.

Sam Rothstein from Casino- ESTJ










Fred Flinstone- ESTJ










Bernie Mac- ESFJ










Steve Harvey- ESFJ


----------



## Frannyy

NatetheGreat said:


> I think that the SJ's get a lot of head from me and the other members included. Post some cool SJ's on here. Come on, not all SJ's are bad.


ummm, thank you???


----------



## The Great One

Frannyy said:


> ummm, thank you???


Lol, I meant hate.


----------



## Frannyy

ha, I didn't even notice that. I don't have a dirty mind like you. I just meant the whole statement seems like a pity post.


----------



## The Great One

Frannyy said:


> ha, I didn't even notice that. I don't have a dirty mind like you. I just meant the whole statement seems like a pity post.


Yeah, my mind is about as clean as Paris Hilton's vagina. Yes, it's that dirty


----------



## Frannyy

yeah I noticed that.


----------



## The Great One

Frannyy said:


> yeah I noticed that.


Kind of hard not to, isn't it?


----------



## WickedQueen

NatetheGreat said:


> I think that the SJ's get a lot of hate from me and the other members included.


What makes you think I care?


----------



## The Great One

WickedQueen said:


> What makes you think I care?


I don't give a damn whether you care or not. I'm just trying to get people to post pictures of cool SJ's.


----------



## Rowan

NatetheGreat said:


> I don't give a damn whether you care or not. I'm just trying to get people to post pictures of cool SJ's.


why? what do you care? you have already decided. hate it is. leave it at that already.


----------



## The Great One

Drug Kingpin Frank Lucas portrayed in the film "American Gangster"- ESTJ


----------



## tskim

you mustve had a bad experience with an SJ. Dont take it out on the forums, its not worth it. :wink:


----------



## CallSignOWL

and all the SJs you keep posting are Es...are you saying there are no cool IS_Js??


----------



## Caius20

Miles O'Brien. ISTJ.


----------



## Tanigi

ISTJ.

*nod*


----------



## KrystRay

He loves me!


----------



## Tanigi

KrystRay said:


> He loves me!


Who, Leonardo?


----------



## ThinkerNinja

Leo is badass. :crazy:


----------



## pokerface

I don't know if she's considered cool...LOL. but Evelyn Harper (2 and a half men) has GOT to be an ESTJ


----------



## Kwaran

I'm still waiting for someone to post a cool ISFJ... :tongue:


----------



## SuperfineConcubine

Judge Judy (ESTJ) will always be cool in my book.


----------



## marckos

Jem11899 said:


> Captain America strikes me as an ISFJ.


First Strike, Capitan America ISTJ



> Although everyone claims Superman is INFJ, I personally think he is more of an ISFJ.


Secon strike, he is an INFJ



> Storm's cool right? She seems like an ISFJ.


you win this time.....she is a good person but no t a badass


----------



## Dashing

Pretty cool.


----------



## Thalassa

The Great One said:


> Yeah, my mind is about as clean as Paris Hilton's vagina. Yes, it's that dirty


I've never been a big fan of Paris Hilton, but come on man, if she's nothing else, she's well groomed. As far as I can tell, she's never hurting for a bath, and has even gone public with her professional waxing.


----------



## RedGanon

Bilbo Baggins - ESFJ


----------



## Kajada

Rick Grimes, The Walking Dead, ISTJ









Will Parry, from the His Dark Materials trilogy by Philip Pullman, ISTJ










Edit: Oops, musn't forget Kaitlin Snow, from The Flash, ISTJ :3 She is Killer Frost, so she's literally a 'cool SJ'.


----------



## bremen

Robert De Niro, Istj


----------



## jcal

From my previous post in "Badass ISTJs"...



jcal said:


> Frank Martin... _The Transporter_ series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISTJ-ish quotes:
> 
> 
> "Rule #1: Never change the deal."
> "Rule #2: No Names."
> "Rule #3: Never look in the package.
> "You know my fourth rule? Never make a promise you can't keep."
> "I like it quiet in the morning."
> "Transportation is a precise business."
> "That's your last pee break for this trip."
> "What's the first rule when entering a man's car?"
> "Sorry, I have an appointment, I don't like to be late."
> "Is that what passes for wit in this circle?"
> "Didn't your mother ever teach you to say "thank you"?"
> "If we keep talking instead of concentrating, we're gonna catch nothing."


Another ISTJ (some may disagree... they're wrong! :wink that I identify with very strongly...

Leroy Jethro Gibbs


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall

who doesn't like Professor Minerva M. McGonagall? She's ESTJ

Let's see how about Hermione Granger most people like her right? She's either ESTJ or ISTJ. I actually think she's more E then I.

Neville Longbottom is ISFJ I don't know why anyone would dislike Neville. Okay maybe Snape but whatever.


----------

